# 06 Orca vs 09 Opal



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Hello all Orbea fans. I have recently gotten into the Orbea craze and decide to purchase one. My question is, should I get an older 06 nice shape Orca or a basically new 09 Opal? My fear, is getting an old out of date bike with older components. Is this a valid fear, the Orca has the Dura Ace group where the newer 09 Opal has the Ultegra. 
I am currently riding a Felt F95 with upgraded easton areo wheels and full ultegra and dura group. I am really chomping at the bit for a carbon frame and love the feel of both Orca and opals. Or should I just hold off for a newer Orca when a deal comes around?
Oh edit: they are around the same price too....
One more thing, is I am hardcore into riding and might think about racing next season but just for fun and to get some experience.
Thanks for your time.

Scott


----------



## Slave2Gravity (Jul 13, 2007)

The '06 Orca is a wet noodle compared to the 2009 Opal. If your aim is to get into racing, or even just to have a stiffer, more responsive (and lighter) bike, then you should go with the Opal. Ultegra components are equally as good as Dura Ace, but with a couple hundred gram weight penalty. Big whoop.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

Slave2Gravity said:


> The '06 Orca is a wet noodle compared to the 2009 Opal. If your aim is to get into racing, or even just to have a stiffer, more responsive (and lighter) bike, then you should go with the Opal. Ultegra components are equally as good as Dura Ace, but with a couple hundred gram weight penalty. Big whoop.


Get the Opal. The Orca may be a better bike, but the Opal has made TdF appearances, so it is no slouch. Getting one that is three years newer, most likely with more modern components as well is a no-brainer.


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

That's an interesting comparison. I've ridden both bikes and the Opal is way to stiff for me. If you want to race that's probably the bike for you. I really like the looks of the 07 Orca and have been considering picking up one of these frames. If you look on eBay you will find some new 09 frames remaining.


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

xjbaylor said:


> Get the Opal. The Orca may be a better bike, but the Opal has made TdF appearances, so it is no slouch. Getting one that is three years newer, most likely with more modern components as well is a no-brainer.


When has the Opal made TdF appearances? I thought the Euskatel boys were always riding Orcas ever since the first one came out.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Well after more and more searching I decided on the new Opal bike. I think I will be more than happy with it and can always upgrade parts when needed. My bike is already at a pretty agressive stance, so I think the Opal will be a perfect transition. Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Well I got the new OPAL bike and very happy with it. I am getting it sized in today and hope to be hitting the streets this afternoon.


----------



## kombo (Aug 26, 2010)

scottzj said:


> Hello all Orbea fans. I have recently gotten into the Orbea craze and decide to purchase one. My question is, should I get an older 06 nice shape Orca or a basically new 09 Opal? My fear, is getting an old out of date bike with older components. Is this a valid fear, the Orca has the Dura Ace group where the newer 09 Opal has the Ultegra.
> I am currently riding a Felt F95 with upgraded easton areo wheels and full ultegra and dura group. I am really chomping at the bit for a carbon frame and love the feel of both Orca and opals. Or should I just hold off for a newer Orca when a deal comes around?
> Oh edit: they are around the same price too....
> One more thing, is I am hardcore into riding and might think about racing next season but just for fun and to get some experience.
> ...


How tall are you? I have an '06 Orca (size 57) in excellent condition that I've been considering selling (just the frame, fork, seatpost, and headset). I will agree that it's not a very stiff frame, but I wouldn't go as far as calling it a "wet noodle". It does everything pretty well, and it's certainly comfortable for longer rides. Not trying to pitch it to you, but that's just my experience with the frame. I also don't weight that much, which might have something to do with it. between 165-170.
Today I rode 54 miles on it with an elevation gain of 4,556'. Can't be that soft.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Well I did ride the Orca and I found it very nice too, even being the older model. I dont think those that said the older orca frames arent as nice as the newer, are just refering to the looks and not so much performance. I am 6'3 and around 195lbs or so, as I have been constantly loosing weight. So, I think this bike will work great for the race season but you know I wouldnt mind having a more comfortable ride too....hmmm\

I am, however pretty happy with the Opal and it has given me the most amount of miles in one day this past weekend. I changed out the compact cranks to the Ultegra regular cranks and seem to work much better. I did a ride to Jackson TN from Memphis area and hung out with a buddy for an hr or so and made it back home the same day. It was close to 112 miles one way and made the trip in 13 hours. The total mileage was 220.66 and believe it or not, I am not that tired or sore, so kudos for Orbea!


----------



## kombo (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh! That was your bike that you had already posted picture of. Sorry, I didn't read the thread too carefully after the first few posts. Congrats on the new bike! Looks sweet. Good to hear you are enjoying the ride so far. Definitely, full size cranks are the way too go.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah I didnt wait too long before I snagged one, as I was really chompin at the bit! haha


----------

